# Grand Rapids Meet and Greet BW's (Alpine & 96) Thursday, August 14th 6pm



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Thursday, August 14th 6pm?

Who's in? Haven't had one in a LONG time, lets make sure it's not just me and Stein this time:lol:


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

You won't show. :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

fishergirltc said:


> You won't show. :lol:


You'd show, and wouldn't be able to drive home. Lush.

(and I've made it to every one!)


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

yup, sounds good. 8-14 @ 6pm.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i'll try and make it... extra-curricular activities might be on hold if i want to fish mondays and move this month too:yikes:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Maybe for me, I'll have fished 10 of 14 days prior to this event and I may not be able to squeak away. I'll try though!


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Put me down as a maybe...If I do come I'll be there at 4:30 if anyones showing up early, let me know...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Put me down as a maybe...If I do come I'll be there at 4:30 if anyones showing up early, let me know...


 Wow! Check it out, he's driving all the way from Virginia!!!


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I believe I can make it over to this one!


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

itchn2fish said:


> Wow! Check it out, he's driving all the way from Virginia!!!


 
Oh, I didn't know YOUR comming...maybe I'll just head home instead...:lol:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

On the calender and will attempt to make it......


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Will try as well. 

Where will it be?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Buffalo Wild Wings on Alpine Ave.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Oh, I didn't know YOUR comming...maybe I'll just head home instead...:lol:


Owwww, that really hurt my feelings, I'm a sensitive guy, ya know, now I'll be crying myself to sleep tonight......


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

I will try to make it but I will be leaving for Kansas for a few days on Friday so if I do go it won't be for too long and Spirit I would be there early as well as I get out of work at 3:30.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

FYI, Omega58 (Randy) and I will have little kids (and maybe wives for a while) in tow, so if you want, bring the whole fam-damily.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> FYI, Omega58 (Randy) and I will have little kids (and maybe wives for a while) in tow, so if you want, bring the whole fam-damily.


Well if there are going to be some kids there, then I will show. I took the week off with my daughter and she loves having other kids around.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a docs appointment at 5:45 PM in Allendale, but will be there after I am through there. I may have the GF and/or a kid or three in-tow. I should be able to get there by 6:30 or so.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yep, I'll see everyone there.


----------

